# outdoor volume control



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi, has anyone used this kind of control? Is it just a big pot to trim down the volume, this seems good because I can leave the channel on for the patio and when I am done just turn it all the way down.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-564


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have used similar products. It is nice that it is impedance matching, so you can add extra speakers and not worry about the load to your amp. however this comes at the cost of efficiency.

They are a bit lossy and the last one I installed heated up quite a bit, but apparently this is normal (it converts the extra "signal" into heat).

Not sure how much extra signal will leak through at minimum volume, it might be completely muted. The installation I did with these had a multizone receiver and the guy just killed it at the source when he was done.

Good luck.


----------

